# MegaDraw (Image generator for Megaminx Last Layer)



## Carrot (Jan 3, 2013)

*MegaDraw!*

*What is it?*
PHP scripts that generates Megaminx LL cases. The stickers are applied a bit drunk, but.. just makes it more realistic, huh? (I'll add a few more features  )

*Where to find it?*
skewb.odderen.dk/megadraw/drawMegaminx.php?corners=000000000000&edges=0000000000

*Corners:*
spot 1-5: U layer, starting from the UBlBr corner, going counterclockwise around.
spot 6-15: not U layer, starting from the BlBrU corner, going counterclockwise around.

*Edges:*
spot 1-5: U layer, starting from the UBl edge, going counterclockwise around.
spot 6-10: not U-layer, starting from the BlU edge, going counterclockwise around.

*Colours:*
0: Grey
1: Orange
2: Green
3: Rosa
4: Pee White
5: Blue
6: Body Colour
MF8 Colour Scheme (stolen from qMinx MF8 colour scheme and I actually found the MF8 colour values for qMinx, so pretty much stole the colour values from myself)

If someone wants to add other colour schemes (QJ and Meffert's preferably) then edit this code and post your version here:


Spoiler





```
$green 		= ImageColorAllocate($casePicture,   0, 255,   0); 	// 00FF00
$rosa		= ImageColorAllocate($casePicture, 255, 146, 187); 	// FF92BB
$peeWhite 	= ImageColorAllocate($casePicture, 255, 255, 170); 	// FFFFAA
$grey 		= ImageColorAllocate($casePicture, 136, 136, 136); 	// 888888
$orange 	= ImageColorAllocate($casePicture, 255, 134,   0); 	// FF8600
$blue		= ImageColorAllocate($casePicture, 112, 219, 219); 	// 70DBDB
```




*How to link to it:*
HTML:

```
<img width='300px' src='http://skewb.odderen.dk/megadraw/drawMegaminx.php?corners=000000000000&edges=0000000000' />
```
Forum:

```
[.IMG]http://skewb.odderen.dk/megadraw/drawMegaminx.php?corners=000000000000&edges=0000000000[./IMG]
```
 (delete the '.' in the tags)

*Examples:*





Solved State (?corners=000001122334455&edges=0000012345)





U-perm (?corners=000001122334455&edges=0000014235)





A-perm (?corners=000001233412455&edges=0000012345)





OLL (?corners=006606666006666&edges=0660060066)


----------



## Carrot (Jan 3, 2013)

Just made a little script for it.
http://skewb.odderen.dk/megadraw/cycleGenerator.html

Figure out how it works


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2013)

This is epic. 

Thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hurray.
Now is there one for clock and pyraminx?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2013)

>skewb.odderen.dk

<3


----------



## Carrot (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay, a bit bored, so I just edited the cycle generator thingy so it handles multiple requests in the format:
"CORNERCYCLE,EDGECYCLE,CODE,ALG"
(, is used as seperator) if a line does not include a seperator it just makes it into HTML.

Linky Clicky: http://skewb.odderen.dk/megadraw/massCycleGenerator.html

To test the script I used below input  (put it in a spoiler because it's a bit long)


Spoiler





```
<h1>Horseface</h1>
<h2>PB:</h2>
024,024,PB a++,R2'
042,042,PB a--,R2'
013,013,PB b++,R2'
031,031,PB b--,R2'
024,042,PB a+-,R2'
042,024,PB a-+,R2'
013,031,PB b+-,R2'
031,013,PB b-+,R2'

<h2>PS:</h2>
014,024,PS a++,R2'
041,042,PS a--,R2'
014,042,PS a+-,R2'
041,024,PS a-+,R2'

<h2>Mjölnir:</h2>
023,024,MJ a++,R2'
032,042,MJ a--,R2'
023,042,MJ a+-,R2'
032,024,MJ a-+,R2'

<h2>Cockatoo:</h2>
234,024
243,042
123,024
132,042
234,042
243,024
123,042
132,024

<h2>Cockatoo Feathers Raised:</h2>
134,024
143,042
124,024
142,042
134,042
143,024
124,042
142,024

<h2>Cockatoo Tope Feathers:</h2>
034,024
043,042
012,024
021,042
034,042
043,024
012,042
021,024

<h2>EA:</h2>
14234,023
14234,134
14234,024
14234,013
14234,124

<h2>BA:</h2>
12342,023
12342,134
12342,024
12342,013
12342,124
12342,032
12342,143
12342,042
12342,031
12342,142

<h2>AR:</h2>
12304,013
12304,023
12304,024
12304,124
12304,134

<h1>Mushroom</h1>

<h2>CC:</h2>
123,123
132,132
234,123
243,132
123,132
132,123
234,132
243,123

<h2>CP:</h2>
023,123
032,132
023,132
032,123

<h2>KC:</h2>
014,123
041,132
014,132
041,123

<h2>JA:</h2>
134,123
143,132
124,123
142,132
134,132
143,123
124,132
142,123

<h2>FM:</h2>
024,123
042,132
013,123
031,132
024,132
042,123
013,132
031,123

<h2>Occra:</h2>
012,123
021,132
034,123
043,132
012,132
021,123
034,132
043,123

<h2>QK:</h2>
14234,014
14234,012
14234,123
14234,234
14234,034

<h2>CK:</h2>
13243,014
13243,012
13243,123
13243,234
13243,034
13243,041
13243,021
13243,132
13243,243
13243,043

<h2>BM:</h2>
02314,014
02314,012
02314,123
02314,234
02314,034

<h1>Bunny</h1>
<h2>Rocket & the Satellites:</h2>
024,04134,RS
134,04134,RS
023,04134,RS
124,04134,RS
013,04134,RS

<h2>John Doe:</h2>
123,04134,TO
012,04134,TO
014,04134,TO
340,04134,TO
234,04134,TO

<h2>Evil cases:</h2>
04134,04134,EV
02342,04134,EV
12342,04134,EV
03123,04134,EV
01241,04134,EV

<h1>Sunny</h1>
<h2>A-perms:</h2>
012,,A1
021,,A1',[L] L U L' U' L D L' U L U' D' L'
024,,A2
042,,A2'

<h2>E-perms:</h2>
12342,,E1
14324,,E2
13423,,E3

<h2>5-cycles:</h2>
03241,,Q
02314,,Q'
04231,,Q2
04123,,Q2'
04321,,O
01234,,O'
03142,,O2
02413,,O2'

<h1>EPLLs</h1>
<h2>U-perms:</h2>
,132,U
,123,U'
,143,V
,134,V'

<h2>2+2 Swaps:</h2>
,02132,X
,03120,K
,12342,W

<h2>5 cycles:</h2>
,03421,Q
,02341,Q'
,03412,Q2
,03241,Q2'
,04321,O
,01234,O'
,03142,O2
,02413,O2'
```



PLL maybe?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 16, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Hurray.
> Now is there one for pyraminx?



Ya, will post more about it when I get time


----------

